
QML support for the Go language - numo16
https://github.com/niemeyer/qml
======
kingmanaz
If you're familiar with Windows MinGW development and would like to help this
project, _please_ write up detailed instructions which cover the installation
of this project's Windows prerequisites as well as compiling the sparkle QML
example and submit said instructions to the project's maintainer. Several
people have spent hours trying to set up MinGW/Qt/Glib when using the existing
Windows setup instructions as found on the project page. The issues with
Windows installation have been recorded in the project's newsgroup:

[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/go-
qml/s3nPxytmXwk](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/go-qml/s3nPxytmXwk)
[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/go-
qml/x6b6lvd83aU](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/go-qml/x6b6lvd83aU)

Also, a tutorial which walks through QML's native controls would help speed
adoption. Below is a great tutorial on Tk which could serve as a template for
someone with the time and energy to evangelize go-qml:

[http://www.tkdocs.com/tutorial/index.html](http://www.tkdocs.com/tutorial/index.html)

------
shurcooL
I would've backed Ubuntu Edge if I knew this existed back then. Being able to
use Go for mobile dev would be so fun.

~~~
howeyc
I'm not sure if this qualifies, but you can develop Go programs for yourself
on Android by targeting arm (CGO_ENABLED=0 GOARCH=arm) and running the binary
in "Terminal IDE"
([https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.spartacusr...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.spartacusrex.spartacuside)).

Of course, I've only done this with pure Go command line applications.
Although I can't seem to get anything that requires DNS to work yet.

Plus there's goandroid
([https://github.com/eliasnaur/goandroid](https://github.com/eliasnaur/goandroid))
which some people like.

~~~
pekk
Can you make Android apps with this and distribute them, or is it just dicking
around with a phone?

------
knodi
Been wanting something like this. Thx!!

------
lclemente
earlier discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6412409](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6412409)

